# Trousseau de clés



## MacDavid (1 Avril 2001)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de passer en 9.1 et je n'arrive plus à désactiver le trousseau de clés. Avant, par exemple, mon Eudora s'ouvrait et relevait les mails sans que j'ai à redonner le mot de passe de mon trousseau de clé. Mais je n'arrive pas à le refaire... Quelqu'un peut il me dire comment?


----------

